
5000 financial services jobs to move from Britain after brexit - aogl
https://uk.reuters.com/article/uk-britain-eu-banks/britain-expects-5000-financial-services-jobs-to-leave-by-brexit-day-idUKKCN1MK11E
======
holstvoogd
I hear they have plenty of vacancies at the NHS, perhaps the bankers can pivot
...

------
anon49124
When people can't or won't confront the root sources of their ills (corrupt
politicians monopolized by rich people), they scapegoat all sorts of other
things to get their angst out unproductively: attacking ideas, movements and
people. Populist fascists come along promising all sorts of cures, when they
generally make things worse. After failing spectacularly, rebuilding from
scratch is usually necessary. Repeat every 1-3 generations. And so it goes.

~~~
dev_north_east
I really dislike this narrative peddled amongst many that Brexit was somehow
some kind of Facsist coup. Not wanting to be a part of the EU doesn't imply
some evil intent. As an EU citizen living in the UK, I was a very reluctant
Remain voter but I prefectly understand why some would want out. I have many
friends/aquintences who voted leave and they're not bad people, nor idiots,
nor whatever else the Europhiles throw at them.

~~~
blackbrokkoli
Would you mind naming a few of reasons that are valid in your book?

~~~
dev_north_east
Not wanting to be part of a federalised EU (which is the objective of a lot of
the member states/big wigs. let's be honest). It's been a continual bug-bear
between the UK and others, probably best for both parties to be separate and
allowed to pursue whatever they want.

I'm not quite sure how to phrase this properly, but the lack of democracy.
What I mean is that democracy/politics need to be both there (which is the
case with a lot of the EU) and also visible/tangible to your average citizen
(which in my experience, living and working in three EU states is not at all
the case). I could go on and on about how remote it seems, how even
governments treat EU politics badly etc etc. Regardless the deficit is there
and people don't much like it. Also add in dodging the EU constitution vote
down, Greece, multiple reruns of votes in Ireland on treaties etc etc.

The EU is a horrible bureaucratic mess. I don't see much possibility of
meaningful reforms, when they can't even agree not to have to move the whole
HQ between Strasbourg and Brussels every month to a huge cost, to no gain.

As said, I reluctantly voted Remain but am now hoping that a Norway deal can
be pulled from the fire but probably expecting some Canada style fudge.

